# Problème avec la puéricultrice



## Dodo95 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,
J´aurais besoin de vos conseils, alors je vous explique :
En 2020, j’ai quitté m’a région natale pour vivre dans le Gard, j´ai fais toutes les démarches pour avoir mon agrément dans ma nouvelle ville et je l’ai eu sans problème. 
La semaine dernière, ma puer référante vient à mon domicile, pour la première, fois pour me rencontrer.
Et là, elle m’a fait son cinéma, « vous n´allez pas au relais ! Il faut aller à la médiathèque ! Il faut sociabiliser ses bébés et les formations! etc etc… Enfin bon, je lui réponds quand les bébés font encore la sieste le matin, ce n’est pas évident.
Jusque là rien d´ étonnant, il faut bien nous mettre un peu la pression.
Mais arrive mon problème, j’habite au 2ème étages’ la puer me dit que c’est dangereux car il n’y a pas de sécurité sur mes fenêtres. 
Je lui explique que lors de la visite, pour valider mon logement, la personne qui est venu a mesuré la hauteur des poignées et a noté : fenêtres en hauteur donc inaccessible aux enfants = pas besoin de sécurité.
Ma puéricultrice m’a déjà téléphoné plusieurs fois, cette semaine, pour que j´installe des sécurités sur toutes les fenêtres.
Je lui ai dis, que dans mon courrier que j’avais réçu lors la visite de mon logement, ce point n´était pas repris.
Je lui ai dis que je ne comprends pas pourquoi elle en fait toute une histoire aujourd’hui.
Elle m’a encore téléphoné cet après-midi pour me dire qu´elle viendra lundi, pour mesurer les fameuses fenêtres.
Désolé pour le pavé et merci par avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Nounou22 (7 Octobre 2022)

Une puer encore qui comme la nôtre fait suer le monde pour juste quoi? Avoir raison ...ce genre de personne ont un ego démesuré et refuse d'avoir tort ....ce genre de comportement me sort par les yeux ...bon courage à vous, ne vous laissez pas faire ....car après c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les exagérations de ces puers ...le bébé va faire quoi dans la chambre ? Se lever? Sortir de son lit? Puis ouvrir le volant roulant pour ouvrir la fenêtre et sauter par celle ci ? Tout ça sans faire aucun bruit et sans bénéficier de votre surveillance....non mais franchement ou va t on? Et on se demande après pourquoi il y a de moins en moins d.AM .....ben que les puers arrêtent de nous emm....der avec leurs conneries et leurs nouvelles lubies à chaque venue...
Voilà au moins c'est dit ....si une puer vient sur le forum, qu'elle s'inspire un tant soit peu de ce que pense les assmats.... ça ne pourra pas leur faire de mal


----------



## mamytata (7 Octobre 2022)

Je serai vous, je lui demanderai un écrit de sa demande. Et après si elle veut, elle pourrait venir chez moi, mais pas avant.

C'est trop facile, il ne faut pas que l'on reçoive du monde mais elle est peut venir quand ça lui chante pour mesurer des fenêtres qui ont déjà été mesurées par une autre puer. Mais où va t-on. Il faudrait faire le tri dans les puers, car rares sont celles qui sont vraiment professionnelles. Hélas pour nous.

Ne pas se laisser faire est le mot d'ordre.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bienvenue au Club.....
J'ai eu la même chose la dernière fois..... En 25 ans ça n'a jamais posé de problème et maintenant c'est Fort Nox


----------



## Nounou22 (7 Octobre 2022)

Et je rajouterai que ses appels incessants ressemblent à du harcèlement....garder votre relevé d'appels de votre fournisseur afin de conserver les preuves de ses nombreux appels


----------



## Dodo95 (7 Octobre 2022)

Et le plus beau, c’est qu’elle a communiquer mes coordonnées à des parents qui cherchaient une AM. 
Je n´ai pas donné suite car les parents ne pouvaient pas venir me rencontrer alors que c’était urgent.
Et j´ai trouvé un autre contrat qui me convient mieux, elle s’est permise de me faire une réflexion 😡 Je lui ai rien demandé. Mais on va où là !!!! Elle à qu’à les dépanner !!!! C’est quoi son problème.


----------



## Nounou22 (7 Octobre 2022)

C'est de l'ingérence, elle n'a pas à vous dire qui choisir comme employeur et pour qui travailler.....non mais là, elle a touché le fond.....je serai vous je denoncerai ces agissements au conseil départemental... ça la calmerait....


----------



## Dodo95 (7 Octobre 2022)

@mamytata 
Je lui ai dis que j’attendais son courrier, les normes de sécurité en vigueur et je pense qu’elle n’a pas apprécié


----------



## Nounou22 (7 Octobre 2022)

Vous avez pourtant bien fait de lui demander un écrit car trop facile d'exiger tout et n'importe quoi à l'oral uniquement


----------



## kikine (8 Octobre 2022)

ben perso quand j'habitais en immeuble au 1er les fenêtres avaient beau être haute on m'a quand même demander de les sécuriser et j'ai trouvé ça normal pour le moment ils sont bébés mais ils grandiront, combien d'enfant  de 2- 3 ans voit on tomber des étages? autant que les mort par noyades dans les piscines....
une poignée de sécurité il y en a pour 10€
pour les formations oui, c'est devenu obligatoire pour le 1er renouvellement...


----------



## Orlhad (8 Octobre 2022)

Il faut pondérer ces chiffres de chûtes par la fenêtre. Bien souvent, celle ci est déjà ouverte au moment des faits et (ou) il y a un meuble positionné juste en dessous. Par ailleurs, dans la moitié des cas de défenestration, il y a un dispositif de sécurité installé. On ne peut pas reprocher à la PMI de jouer son rôle de prévention mais c'est quand même fatiguant que certaines puéricultrices ne fassent pas confiance à notre expérience et notre jugement et nous imposent des équipements de sécurité un peu partout. Quelle professionnelle va prendre le risque de laisser un tout petit seul dans une pièce en hauteur avec une fenêtre ouverte ou facilement accessible ?

Avec ma compagne, nous avons des relations cordiales avec la PMI mais à chaque visite, la puéricultrice trouve de nouveaux éléments à sécuriser et impose des modifications. Et cela alors que rien n'a changé dans l'aménagement ! Cela pose de sérieuses questions sur les avis précédents :  si un point n'a pas été soulevé avant, est ce parce qu'il n'a pas été décelé ou bien que la puéricultrice a préféré ne pas en tenir compte ? La PMI devrait un partenaire pour nous en fournissant des conseils et en nous permettant d'acquérir à moindre coût les éléments de sécurité qui nous semblent appropriés. Au lieu de ça, elle s'enferme dans un rôle de gendarme qui ne sert ni son image ni son intérêt pour les AM.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Orlhad,

« Quelle professionnelle va prendre le risque de laisser un tout petit seul dans une pièce en hauteur avec une fenêtre ouverte ou facilement accessible ? »

Et bien SI ça existe malheureusement comme ne pas être présente devant un enfant qui mange et qui peut s’étouffer

Exemple près de chez moi il y a plusieurs années

une enfant de 2 ans qui s’est étouffée en mangeant UNE MADELEINE, l’AM faisait sa vaisselle dans sa cuisine pdt le goûter ! *L’enfant* *est* *morte*.

Donc la PMI est dans l’obligation de ne faire AUCUNE CONFIANCE aux AM qui peuvent faire des erreurs de jugement malheureusement

Idem pour les piscines

Etc

Par contre mettre des *clés* *des* *portes* à des *clous*, complètement *IDIOT* en cas d’incendie ou autre…


----------



## kikine (8 Octobre 2022)

orlhad
les gens n'ont pas toujours du bon sens sinon les accidents domestiques.. ben ils seraient bien moindre
les gens ne sont pas toujours apte a identifier TOUS les dangers (et ils sont nombreux)
oublier de fermer sa fenêtre oui ça arrive 
nous avons une obligation de résultat en matière de sécurité
donc si la pmi les demande on les mets ou en change de métier point


----------



## nanny mcfee (8 Octobre 2022)

c'est normal de sécurisé les fenêtres,même si celles ci sont haute .Un accident arrive très vite, l'enfant peut grimpé sur tout et n'importe quoi, j'ai toujours sécurisé les fenêtres même en hauteur ,il se vend des accroches avec des crans qui permettent aussi de laissé les fenêtres entre ouvertes c'est pratique et ça aère la pièce sans ouvrir pour autant les fenêtres.Tout les enfants sont différents autant certains par instinct ne se mettent pas en danger autant d'autres vont être attirés que par ce qui est dangereux, aucune pièce n'est assez sécurisé alors anticipons quand on voit un éventuel danger ça n'arrive pas qu'aux autres .


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Je ne vois pas de ce qu il y a de choquant qu on vous demande de sécurisé vos fenêtres. Comme dit Kikine pour le moment c est des bébé mais ils vont grandir .
J habite au 1 er étage et une des 1 er chose que la puer à regarder lors de mon renouvellement il y a 15 jours c est que les fenêtres soit sécurisées 

Par contre je peu tout à fait comprendre que c est pénible que toutes les puer ne soit pas sur la même longueur d onde


----------



## kikine (8 Octobre 2022)

idem ici mes fenêtres sont hautes et pourtant elle m'a demandé de sécuriser les chambres a l'étage
c'est juste normal en fait....


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Et bien bon courage ! perso j'appelle la PMI concernant les agissements de cette personne elle doit avoir un problème chez elle ??? ce n'est pas possible autrement ... elle essaie de montrer sa toute autorité mais il faudrait la calmer c'est INFERNAL !!! ne vous laissez pas faire ...


----------



## Dodo95 (8 Octobre 2022)

Si je dois sécuriser mes fenêtres, je le ferais sans aucun problème, s´ il y a des normes de sécurité ce n’est pas pour rien, c´ est primordiale !
Je pense néanmoins qu’ ´il y a une façon de faire, à savoir envoyer un courrier expliquant quel types de sécurité je dois installer pour être en conformité. Ce n’est pas au téléphone, au fait il faut sécuriser voilà ce qu’elle m’a dit.
Nous sommes des professionnels et je veux savoir quoi faire exactement 🧐 car si il y a un problème chez moi, je dois être dans les normes.
En 17 ans d’activité, je n’est jamais eu de problème !
Deux personnes sont venues à la maison avant elle et pas de problème, quand j´ ai demandé mon agrément ici et pour mon renouvellement.
Elle va venir pour mesurer  et je verrais bien.


----------



## Nounou22 (8 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1 ,
Là tu parles d'un défaut de vigilance de l'AM qui a laissé l'enfant mangé seul sans présence.....je ne vois pas dans ce cas quelle sécurité aurait pu être installé pour éviter celà ....hormis la présence de L'AM....
Le post parle des sécurités aux fenêtres....et pour ma part je ne vois pas bien comment un enfant sans mettre tout un stratagème en place pourrait aller ouvrir une fenêtre fermée sans faire un seul bruit alors que la poignée est bien trop haute pour lui....il faudrait dans ce cas déplacé un meuble de la chambre, le placer en dessous et pouvoir grimper dessus ....bref ....tout cela me semble impossible....
Si on écoute bien les infos, faits divers, on remarquera que les drames et accidents domestiques n'arrivent souvent pas chez l'assmat mais bel et bien chez les parents....nous sommes bien plus conscients du danger que les parents ne peuvent l'être....et pourtant aucune obligation de sécurité n'existent chez les parents donc peut être la PMI devrait revoir sa copie. ....et au lieu de faire une fixette sur les AM et s'employer à n'être que répressif, devrait plutôt essayer de convaincre en créant du lien avec nous d'égal à égal puisque de toute façon la PMI n'est apparemment aucunement notre hiérarchie....et c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est la PMI


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Nounou22

« c'est quand même fatiguant que certaines puéricultrices ne fassent pas confiance à notre expérience et notre jugement »

Ce qui m’a interpellé c’est cette phrase
« Notre expérience et notre jugement .. »

Sécurité ou défaut de vigilance
« expérience et jugement »

Bien sur souvent chez les parents mais chez l’AM ça ne doit *PAS* exister


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

D’accord avec Kikine qui a dit :

« Les gens n'ont pas toujours du bon sens sinon les accidents domestiques.. ben ils seraient bien moindre
les gens ne sont pas toujours apte a identifier TOUS les dangers (et ils sont nombreux)
oublier de fermer sa fenêtre oui ça arrive
nous avons une obligation de résultat en matière de sécurité »

D’ailleurs nous restons toujours AM H24 car nous voyons les dangers mêmes  pdt nos week-end ou vacances qui nous interpellent, et parfois nous intervenons par réflexe

Une maman à la plage donnait une compote avec un bouchon … le gamin moins d’1 an, et elle était occupée, je me faisais bronzer et je n’ai pu pousser un cri car le gamin allait avaler le bouchon


----------



## Ladrine 10 (8 Octobre 2022)

Pour voir les problème avant qu'il arrive c'est vrai
Dans mon village il on installé des jeux pour les enfants
J'étais super contente je pourrais y aller à pied avec les loulous
Le jour où il on finit de l'installer j'y suis allée pour voir
En 10 seconde j'ai dit ok c'est mort 
C'est super beau  il est en forme de papillon mais dans un angle juste à côté du toboggan la plate forme et juste à la auteur de 2 trous qui représente les yeux
Du coup les enfants peuvent facilement ce pencher par ces trous et tomber
Le sol pareil il y a un dénivelé avec du béton 😵
Je l'ai donc signaler que pour moi c'était pas assez sécurisé
Le maire (j'ai son fils ) ma répondu oui mais c'est à la surveillance des parents
Ok .le jour de l'inauguration plusieurs enfants dessus dont son fils et au bout de 5 mn un des enfants a passé la tête par le trous et un est tombé avec le dénivelé 
Ses jeux ont forcément été acceptée par une commission 😱
Alors oui je vois peut être des problème partout mais j'avais encore raison
Cette été a st malo des parents trouvait très drôle de prendre en photo leur enfants monté sur les meurtrières
J'ai crû que j'allais devenir chèvre avec toute ses bêtises 
Sécurisé nos maisons ok mais si c'est pas nous qui montrons les danger aux enfants et leurs apprenons à faire attention
Qui le fera les parents ?
Évitez les danger oui mais pas blocosse


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

*Voilà pourquoi je quitte tout ça. Même si je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes particuliers avec la pmi, parce que j'ai toujours fais le dos rond, jamais dis un mot plus haut que l'autre, répondu à toutes leurs exigences, même quand elles étaient abusives et non référencées.
MAIS avant, j'ai rédigé une longue lettre de 10 pages, relatant le quotidien d'une AM, les contraintes quelquefois abusives, les dérives de certaines puer, les relations avec les PE, les difficultés avec certains enfants, le peu de reconnaissance, les impayés, l'isolement etc.
cette lettre sera envoyée à tous les cd de France, aux députés et je compte créer une page facebook.
parce que, à un moment, il faut arrêter de se taire pour faire bouger les choses.
les AMs doivent être visibles pour être respectées.
pour moi, c'est comme une thérapie nécessaire pour avancer et extérioriser tout ce qui n'a pas pu l'être*


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

*Je vis ce tournant comme une libération, comme des chaînes aux poignets qui se brisent. Ce soir, nous fêtons cela au restaurant avec mon mari, tellement nous avons vécu cette aventure comme une souffrance. A présent nous envisageons l'avenir comme une libération, une bulle d'oxygène, pour toute notre famille.
Nous prenons enfin réellement possession de notre nouvelle maison et de notre vie*


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Octobre 2022)

Et bien en effet tu fais bien d'arrêter. J'ai déjà eu plusieurs vies professionnelles. Il faut savoir dire stop et s'écouter quand ça ne va pas. Pour moi je repars pour 5 ans de plus enfin j'espère j'ai bientôt mon renouvellement. Et si cela s'arrête : mon projet de maison d'hôtes. Encore des gens chez moi !


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

Oui, c'est exactement ça Catie, il faut savoir se détacher de ce qui peut être ressenti comme une souffrance, pour aller vers la lumière, savoir s'écouter et se faire du bien.
Maison d'hôtes, en effet, tu aimes les métiers de réception. Ce n'est clairement pas pour moi, honnêtement ça me ferai c****, d'avoir à servir des mécontents, des pinailleurs...


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Octobre 2022)

Ben non ! Parceque chez moi il n'y aura aucune raison d'être mécontent bien sûr !  😂 Bien sûr cela existe les raleurs, mauvais couchers, les chieurs quoi ! Mais il y a aussi tous les autres.  Toutes les professions ont leurs bons et moins bons côtés.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

*Juju90*

« MAIS avant, j'ai rédigé une longue lettre de 10 pages, relatant le quotidien d'une AM, les contraintes quelquefois abusives, les dérives de certaines puer, les relations avec les PE, les difficultés avec certains enfants, le peu de reconnaissance, les impayés, l'isolement etc.
cette lettre sera envoyée à tous les cd de France, aux députés et je compte créer une page ... »

* MERCIS*  👍👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Chouchou301 (8 Octobre 2022)

Le bon sens... mouais... 
Quand ma PE me disait laisser la fenêtre de la chambre de son fils (18 mois) grande ouverte cet été car il faisait chaud la nuit...
Je lui ai demandé "tu n'as pas peur qu'il escalade et tombe par la fenêtre ?" ... là j'ai cru qu'elle allait me faire un malaise, son visage est devenu blanc... :  "je n'y ai pas pensé"...  
Chez moi je n'apprends pas aux enfants à monter sur le canapé, je leur apprends à descendre du canapé en arrière..."Mais non c'est bon il ne bouge pas quand on l'assoie dessus "... il est tombé du canapé à 7 mois...

Alors le bon sens...


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

Alors, j'irai avec plaisir dans votre maison d'hôtes, catie !


----------



## Dodo95 (8 Octobre 2022)

je suis entièrement d’accord avec vous @Ladrine 10 
Bonne continuation à vous @Juju90 sur ce nouveau chemin


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Pour le canapé, chez moi INTERDIT. Risques de tomber, aucun intérêt.

Une fois toujours ma 1ère puer était venue me voir pour une extension que je lui avais demandée.

Je vous le donne en mille, un petit de 2 ans (celui qui disait des gros mots) monte sur le canapé ce qu’il ne faisait JAMAIS. Je lui ai donc dit de descendre et là ma puer me dit « il n’a pas le droit de monter sur le canapé ? »

Et hop le petit évidemment comprenant et sentant l’ambiance entre elle et moi ...se met DEBOUT et ... a failli TOMBER

« NON justement pour éviter la chute » ! 👎🏼😡

Elle a souri ... moi NON 🤨


----------



## Chouchou301 (8 Octobre 2022)

@ chantou : non le canapé n'est pas interdit chez moi, j'apprends aux enfants que l'on s'y installe pour lire une histoire : être tranquille et bien installés... puisqu'ils y montent chez les parents autant leur apprendre à descendre pour éviter un accident... ils le savent.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

J’ai eu comme toutes, des petits qui montaient car le faisaient chez eux, mais il y en a qui n’était pas en âge de le faire. Donc la prudence de mise chez moi. 

Chez les parents pas de soucis, mais pas chez moi.


----------



## violetta (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. 
Ah oui juju à ce point quand même... mais combien de temps avez-vous pratiqué ?


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

*Violetta, 6 ans d'exercices, il y a 1 an, j'obtenais mon 1er renouvellement. Donc, assez pour en avoir vus et surtout en avoir plus que marre.
j'admire celles qui ont 20, 30 ans de ce métier dans les pattes. Moi, j'y aurais laissé la peau.*


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

Ce n'est pas fait pour moi, voilà tout. Un instant, j'y ai cru, j'ai voulu bien faire, mais j'ai vite déchanté.
J'ai 33 ans


----------



## Samantha6 (8 Octobre 2022)

La mienne, lors de l'entretien poyr min renouvellement elle m'a demandé qui réchauffe le repas de mon mari quand il rentre exceptionnellement à midi 🤔🤔 je trouve que ces questions sont ciblées pour mes origines. Je lui ai dis que quelques questions sont intrusive et elle n'a pas apprécié. Ben voyons, quand je pars en vacances seule avec les enfants c'est elle qui vient réchauffer les plats ou quoi..


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Moi depuis 1994 ... j'ai connu avant notre convention et le meilleur point étant la mise en place de notre mensualisation pour des salaires chaque mois pareils avant c'était du n'importe quoi sur 1 mois on pouvait être payée qu'une semaine mamie maladie du PE ... !!! pas de barrières pas d'interdiction de trotteur transat de chaise haute avec 3 5 6 points oups je m'égare ... les PE des bons des mauvais des c.ns bref un peu de tout depuis une dizaine d'années je n'ai eu que des PE sans réels soucis ... moi je résume mon travail en 2 seuls mots mon ORGANISATION et la CONFIANCE des parents envers mon travail ... je n'aime pas conduire je n'aurais pas voulu me lever et travailler à 4 heures du matin en usine donc j'ai fait avec ce travail je regrette juste que dans nos campagnes le taux horaire soit si bas et on ne peut pas toujours l'augmenter qd les collègues prennent le minimum ... je rêve que les PE ne trouvent plus assez d'ass mat et soit obligés de voir leurs exigences mises de côté car si on a notre agrément on est censées être une bonne ass mat ... trop de choix parfois ils ne savent même plus qui choisir !!! mais perso depuis quelques années avec les ARES de pôle emploi (bon la retraite va être basse) j'ai pu aussi dire NON à certains PE qui ne me plaisaient pas (ma maison trop petite ! l'enfant "moche" ! un questionnaire digne de la Gestapo j'en passe et des meilleures ...) sans attendre leur réponse comme si on n'était une simple chose !!! j'ai su au fil des années m'imposer et parfois grâce à certaines ici qui m'ont aidée !)


----------



## Dodo95 (8 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part j’adore mon métier !
Auparavant j’étais secrétaire de direction et je n’ai jamais regretté ce changement de parcours professionnel bien au contraire.


----------



## violetta (8 Octobre 2022)

Mais pourquoi ne pas avoir arrêter avant ?
Moi il y a un truc qui m'interpelle, beaucoup se plaignent de la PMI, mais moi, en 10 années de pratique, je n'ai été visité que pour la demande d'agrément et renouvellement. 
D'ailleurs là j'attends pour mon deuxième renouvellement qui expire dans 15 jours...aucune nouvelle pour l'instant.
Les seules fois où j'ai eu une puéricultrice au téléphone c'était moi qui sollicitait pour un conseil, un avis.
Franchement jamais embêtée  ...bon peut-être que je vais déchantée ds qqs jours...
Mais bon, je suis confiante. 
Mon conjoint rentre le midi, peut-être que cela va poser problème alors que jusque là aucun souci.
Il se débrouille tout seul, comme un grand garçon, bon il n'a qu'a faire rechauffer, je cuisine le week-end, et ne prépare aucun repas pour les petits ( il vaut mieux sinon ils prendraient 2 kg par mois ) lol


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Samantha et oui l'accueil familial a définitivement disparu mais la faute à qui ?


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Violetta j'ai été embêtée par la PMI suite à mon soucis avec la ramette qd j'allais au RAM et que je me suis pas laissé faire ... quelques appels suite à une PE qui réclamait les affaires de son bébé que j'avais mis de côté en attendant mes papiers ... je ne vois même pas pourquoi la PMI m'avait appelé pour çà ??? je n'avais pas kidnappé le petit !!! les puers ? à mes débuts on avait une femme formidable qui était de notre côté et qui nous visitait aussi quand on avait nos propres enfants nés je ne sais pas si cela se fait toujours d'ailleurs ??? la dernière il y a 5 ans n'a pas été emmerdante juste réciter sa leçon car je pense qu'on les incite à nous demander de faire des formations aller au RAM etc ... elle m'a demandé à voir les chambres une était fermée à clé car celle de mon fils elle n'a pas insisté et a voulu aller dans ma cuisine pour ouvrir les tiroirs je lui ai dit "c'est quoi çà ?" en lui montrant la barrière OBLIGATOIRE et j'ai osé lui répondre que "non je ne lui montrerais pas mes tiroirs, que la PMI m'avait imposé cette barrière payée 100 euro donc les enfants n'y rentraient pas !" en vieillissant on ose plus s'affirmer et idem avec les PE ! bref Juju a entièrement raison si elle est au bout de ce métier surtout qu'elle gagnera mieux sa vie pour moins d'heures de travail ! certaines ici penseraient différemment si leurs salaires ne suivaient pas et ne me dites pas que j'aurais pu prendre plus pas possible dans un petit village sauf si en haut lieu on augmente le minimun un jour ce sera plus attrayant !!! bref chacune est la gardienne de sa vie et fait bien comme elle le veut ...


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

*Violetta : "pourquoi ne pas avoir arrêté avant" ? Et bien, moi aussi je me pose cette question. Peut être, parce que je n'osais pas lâcher les PE en cours de route, peur de ne pas trouver autre chose (la vie vient de me prouver le contraire), sentiment de ne plus être dans le coup, d'être dévalorisée, de n'interesser personne avec une expérience de mouchages de nez et de changements de couches 😁, comme diraient certains.
J'ai eu contact avec la pmi pour mon 1er agrément, renouvellement, il y a 1 an et extension, comme je l'ai expliqué je n'ai pas eu de problèmes particuliers, puisque je faisais comme beaucoup, le dos rond et acceptais toutes leurs demandes, même celles non référencées et abusives. Mais le pompon, c'est quand j'ai eu besoin d'elles, lorsque je me suis retrouvée démunie et en grande difficulté face à un enfant difficile et aux demandes, limite dangereuses des parents.*
Je n'ai eu aucune aide, aucune oreille attentive, si ce n'est un "voilà toute la difficulté à travailler seule", merci et au revoir. Dîtes nous de quoi vous avez besoin, on vous dira comment vous en passer.
En 6 ans, j'ai malheureusement matière à écrire 10 pages aux CD.
Et l'ennui, oui l'ennui, que j'ai ressenti plus que lorsque je passais mes journées seule, sans travailler. L'ennui intellectuel, sans stimulation de conversations entre adultes, de dossiers importants à traiter.
Des journées mal payées et mal considérées, à subir les hurlements de C, BABI, de M, qui a encore vomit et que ses parents refusent d'aller consulter, de A qui agresse systématiquement ses camarades etc
Des journées qui se résument à lever, coucher, endormir à bras, changer, moucher, donner des biberons, gérer les pleurs, les disputes, l'administratif, le ménage, les repas (attention hors temps d'accueil) les PE irrespectueux, une maison transformée en hall de gare et en crèche, des demandes éducatives (maternage proximal, DME,) non compatibles avec le multi accueil.
Je me demande aujourd'hui, s'il ne fallait pas que je sois un peu maso sur les bords pour m'infliger tout ça !
J'y ai pourtant cru au début et suis partie dans cette aventure pleine d'espoir, aujourd'hui ce n'est que désillusion.
Je reviens à mon métier de base, que je n'aurai jamais quitté, si l'entreprise dans laquelle je travaillais n'avait pas fermé ses portes et l'arrivée de mon enfant m'avait fait pensé, un instant,  que d'être AM pourrait me permettre de profiter de mon enfant si désiré, mais que nenni. Je n'ai pas été disponible pour lui, comme je le pensais, faisant passer les enfants accueillis bien souvent avant lui et en étant obligée de le mettre à la garderie et cantine.
Un salaire en dent de scie, quand il est versé, une précarité liée à l'incertitude de trouver des contrats, des parents qui vous négocient des bouts de chandelles et des amplitudes horaires à rallonge.
Le mois prochain, j'aurai la certitude d'avoir mon salaire (décent) à la fin du mois, je ne travaillerai QUE 35 h, 5 jours par semaine de 9h à 17h, primes, tickets restaurants et mutuelle à la clé.
Je pourrai emmener mon fils à l'école tous les matins avant de partir, il n'aura qu'un peu de garderie le soir.
Si je dois me former ce sera sur mon temps de travail.
Je rentrerai chez moi, dans ma maison aménagée comme je le souhaite, si l'aspirateur n'est pas passé, personne ne me jugera, je pourrai le faire plus tard etc...
Angele, je n'aurai pas à prendre la voiture (même si conduire, ne me pose pas de soucis), le cabinet est à 5 kms de chez moi et j'irai en VE rechargé avec nos panneaux, aucun frais de déplacements.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Les jeunes mamans nounous ne LAISSEZ PAS vos propres enfants de côté ! Juju l'a fait moi pareillement et à refaire je ferais autrement ...


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Octobre 2022)

Mes dossiers importants ce sont mes accueillis. Oui la journée je suis seule avec 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans et nous ne discutons pas du dernier film vu au cinéma, du dernier dossier d'expertise judiciaire préparé dans le  cadre de mon ancien travail, mais j'ai fait le choix de travailler en année incomplète, et un mercredi sur 2 seulement. Ma vie ne se résume pas à mon travail et je ne porte pas mon travail comme un fardeau. De plus j'ai de l'espace, je vis dans un cadre agréable et c'est vrai, je gagne bien ma vie. Mes enfants sont adultes et ont quittés le nid mais cela n'a jamais été difficile de concilier temps pour mes enfants et accueil. Aussi du fait que je choisisses toujours des contrats avec au minimum la moitié des vacances scolaires non travaillées. Je conçois que selon les territoires ce ne puisse pas être possible pour tou(te)s. J'ai cette chance. Ça m'apporte un équilibre. Et a la fin de ma journée je me sens presque comme en vacances. Nous prolongeons l'été avec la piscine. Ok ce n'est pas super écologique mais c'est génial. J'en reviens juste d'ailleurs. Et surtout voir les enfants s'éveiller, évoluer, rire ... C'est mon antidépresseur à moi. Alors c'est vrai nous avons une activité incertaine avec parfois un "trou" entre deux accueil. Cela ne m'a jamais stressée. Mon mari a créé son entreprise en 1988.  C'est pareil pour lui. Ça marche très bien mais on ne sait jamais de quoi demain sera fait, un mauvais choix, un gros client qui ne paie pas ...  L'incertitude fait partie de notre quotidien mais cela ne nous pèse pas. Cela nous motive. 
En tout les cas tu as fait ton choix pour le meilleur. Tu as eu l'intelligence, la clairvoyance de t'écouter. Nous avons choisi un métier qu'on ne peut, qu'on ne devrait pas exercer à contre coeur. Je te souhaite plein de bonheur et de réussite dans ta nouvelle vie !


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Juju90

Je comprends tout à fait. Ce métier n'était tout simplement pas fait pour vous. Donc entièrement raison de votre  changement de voie. Très belle vie professionnelle.

Ce métier est fait surtout lorsque les enfants ne sont plus à la maison. Difficile de concilier ses propres enfants et les accueillis c’est obligatoire.

J’ai travaillé un moment donné à mi temps ou partiel, pour mieux m’occuper de mes enfants et faire des activités avec eux. Impossible en étant AM sauf éventuellement contrats « enseignants » ou finir au plus tard 17h30 et avoir ses mercredis + Max de vacances scolaires


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

*Merci catie, je sais que j'ai pris la bonne décision, je ne m'épanouïssais clairement pas, plus,  en tant qu'AM. C'est un métier précaire et mal considéré. J'avais souvent presque honte de dire que j'étais AM.
Ma famille en a souffert également. Mon mari, tout comme moi, ne supportait plus d'ouvrir notre maison à des inconnus, de ne pas pouvoir planter du muguet, dans le jardin par ex, d'enfermer notre chien, d'entendre des pleurs, de voir que des PE ne respectaient pas mon travail.
Je ne sais pas si c'est une question d'âge, car je ne pense pas en avoir envie, non plus, à 50 ans. Et pour avoir pas mal échangé avec des collègues AM de tous âges, ce mal être se ressentait quelque soit l'âge. Beaucoup avaient envie d'autre chose, mais n'osaient pas, parce que peu ou pas de diplômes et peur qu à 50 ans elles ne trouvent rien*


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

CHANTOU, même si j'avais trouvé des contrats avec des amplitudes horaires plus intéressantes, un taux horaire plus élevé, des mercredis et vacances, je n'aurai, pour autant, pas continué.
Une vie sociale, une maison qui n'appartient qu à ma famille, une sécurité financière et de la considération, aucun contrat d'AM, ne peut remplacer cela.
J'aime trop bouger, j'ai trop de besoin de vie sociale, j'aime trop mon chez moi et j'ai trop besoin d'être stimulé intellectuellement


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

*Je souhaite beaucoup de courage à celles qui continuent. Je ferai appel à l'une d'entre vous, si j'ai la chance d'avoir un second enfant, plus tard.*
Promis, ayant été AM, je n'arriverai pas en retard, vous paierai le 25 du mois, ne pinaillerai pas pour quelques cts, respecterai votre intimité et ne vous demanderai pas de DME, maternage, LSF etc


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Et oui avoir été AM ça changera la donne 😅

Et surtout Juju90 vous êtes TRÈS jeune et c’est normal.

A votre âge j’étais pareille que vous, besoin de contacts avec les adultes et ma maison je n’aurais pas aimé la partager et la mettre en mode « crèche »

Avant d’être AM j’ai réfléchi presque 3 ans car j’avais peur d’être seule dans ma maison et des enfants … discussion … et enfin de compte c’était fait au bon moment 

L’essentiel est d’avoir de vous-même pris la bonne décision 👍


----------



## violetta (8 Octobre 2022)

Bien sûr nous sommes toutes d'accord que juju fait le bon choix, il était temps même . 
Juju ça me fait presque rigoler de lire combien ce boulot vous pesait, ça va en effrayer plus d'une!


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Et oui Violetta c'est sûr que certaines vont prendre leurs jambes à leur cou en lisant son post ! 🤣mais malheureusement c'est quand même un peu çà pour certaines ... c'est vrai que Juju était au bout du rouleau ... on lui souhaite de bonnes choses dans son nouveau "ancien" travail ... et un second enfant ...


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

Vous ne croyez pas si bien dire les filles !
Nous sortons au restaurant fêter ça avec mon mari ! Je trinquerai en votre honneur ! 
Vive la liberté retrouvée ✌


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

La soirée promet d'être chaude


----------



## Dodo95 (8 Octobre 2022)

@Juju90 
Effectivement c’est la liberté retrouvée 🎉🥳🎊 bonne soirée


----------



## violetta (8 Octobre 2022)

Juju ce soir, elle met le feu...elle va chanter :
"Ce soir je vous mets
Ce soir je vous mets le feu
La la lalala....


----------



## MeliMelo (9 Octobre 2022)

Moi c'est tout le schéma inverse, depuis de nombreuses années dans l'administration, j'en pouvais plus de la sédentarité, du travail d'équipe et de la charge mentale des gros dossiers administratifs reposant sur mes épaules à n'en plus dormir la nuit 🙃 Il faut faire ce que l'on ressent avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. Bravo à vous pour ce nouvel élan.


----------



## Orlhad (9 Octobre 2022)

Ouhlala @Juju90, c'est clair qu'il est temps de changer d'horizon ! Ce que vous décrivez est la triste part de notre métier qui, heureusement, en dénombre beaucoup de plus sympathiques. Pour moi, qui ait croisé en 25 années de nomadisme salarial tout ce qu'on peut imaginer de petits chefaillons hystériques, de responsables mythomanes, de collaborateurs fainéants, de collègues aigris ou de clients insupportables, il ne m'est plus imaginable d'hypothéquer ma relative "liberté" J'ai le pouvoir de virer mon employeur s'il dépasse les bornes, je peux choisir quand et avec qui collaborer, je ne suis plus obligé de me déguiser pour ressembler à mon voisin de bureau,...

Bon, c'est vrai que ça suppose de travailler dans un secteur demandeur, de transformer son domicile en forteresse, de se faire un peu infantiliser tous les cinq ans et de devoir expliquer régulièrement à des parents que leur enfant n'est pas un cobaye pour expériences éducatives. Mais quel bonheur de ne plus tomber sur 250 appels en absence en revenant de vacances ou passer deux heures dans une réunion avec le sous-chef qui lit son Powerpoint sans se rendre compte qu'il a sauté une page...


----------



## Dodo95 (9 Octobre 2022)

Entièrement d’accord avec vous @Orlhad.


----------



## Amandine (13 Octobre 2022)

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi il mesure les fenêtres il y a des mesures à respecter.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Octobre 2022)

Ah ben moi c'est la TV à attacher et vous c'est les mesures des fenêtres ??? franchement çà devient du n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Nany88 (13 Octobre 2022)

Juju de tt cœur avec vous comme je vous aïs dit déjà sur d autre poste, pour moi le resto de finir AM a la maison sera pr fin février 😜, moi 34 ans juju on est pas loin 😉😋 alors bon courage et plein de bonne chose, et votre lettre de 10 page c magnifique bravo....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Octobre 2022)

Les mesures des systèmes d'ouverture de porte n'est pas nouveau. A l'étage les poignées doivent se trouver à 1.35 cm du sol minimum.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Octobre 2022)

J'ai fait le choix à l'étage même si la hauteur est plus haute de sécuriser les poignées avec des boutons poussoir. Très peu d'investissement et cela ne dégrade rien. L'esthétisme est conservé pour Très peu de frais.


----------



## Dodo95 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Alors je vous donne des nouvelles, 
Ma puér est venue à la maison cette semaine.
Elle a tout vérifié et tout mesuré et par conséquent je n’ai pas besoin de sécuriser plus, car il y a une particularité sur mes poignées et du coup c’est impossible pour un enfant d’ouvrir la fenêtre.
Elle a tenue à s’expliquer avec moi et m’a dit qu’elle ne faisait que son travail et que j’avais bien fait de demander de plus amples explications.


----------



## Dodo95 (13 Octobre 2022)

@angèle1982 par contre ma télé est posé sur le meuble télé et elle ne m’a rien dit ! Allez comprendre 🤔


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Octobre 2022)

@Dodo95 
Parce qu'un meuble télé ça ne sert pas à poser une télé ? ? ? ?
il ne manquerait plus qu'elle me casse les pieds avec ça pour le renouvellement...


----------



## Dodo95 (13 Octobre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 effectivement il y a des systèmes qui ne sont pas très coûteux, j’avais déjà commencé à regarder ce que je pouvais mettre pour sécuriser mes fenêtres au cas où.


----------



## Dodo95 (13 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91 🤣🤣🤣 on va devoir réfléchir pour le détourner de sa fonction première.


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

il y a longtemps, j'avais une grosse télé, bien lourde, posée sur un meuble TV, elle voit le fils électrique qui part du coté de la télé pour être branché au mur, elle me dit que c'est dangereux, qu'un enfant pourrait s'y suspendre et la faire tomber.
Très surprise, je lui demande si c'est déjà arrivé, non, mais on ne sait jamais!
Dans ce cas, même un enlèvement par les extraterrestres serait possible, non?
Vu le poids des enfants et celui de la télé, je ne voyais pas ça possible, j'ai sécurisé quand même.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Et bien moi il y a 5 ans elle ma' dit de l'attacher ! mon mari n'était pas content mais on l'a fait et là on vient de refaire la SAM on l'a laissé au mur du coup ... il faudrait qu'au plan NATIONAL les demandes soient les mêmes sinon c'est du grand n'importe quoi !!! 😣


----------

